# H16 muffler



## Reeman-UK (May 30, 2007)

The muffler on one of my H16's has finally expired. For at least the last five year I have been welding patches onto it as required. The metal is now so thin that that is not practical. 

Living in the UK means that parts are difficult to find and expensive. I buy most of my tractor parts from ****** stores in the US. Even with shipping is still works out half the UK price - assuming it is available in the UK. 

I have been searching ****** stores for a new muffler without success. I think the original part number was 1723055.

Does anyone know where I can get one or can suggest a good replacement?

Thanks
Iain


----------



## huskybolens (May 31, 2007)

You could always try eBay.

I usually get my parts from there.

Also, try http://www.sonnysbolens.com


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

*try tractorhouse*

www.Tractorhouse.com has a ton of those lawn mower parts try them and maybe they will get you a ****** part(LOL).


----------

